# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  قبل ان تتزوجي اعرفي هذه الأشياء

## ملكة سبأ

هذة بعض الامور على الفتاة ان تطلع عليها قبل ان تتزوج
لكي تستفيد منها فيه حياتها الزوجيه




¤ حياتك وأنت في منزل والديك تختلف كل الاختلاف عن حياتك مع زوجك ففي الأولى لا مسئولية عليك.. وفي الثانية أنت مسئولة تقريبًا عن كل شيء. 


¤ أخطر سنوات الزواج هي السنة الأولى، فإن اجتزت الامتحان ضمنت لنفسك ولزوجك عيشة هانئة. 


¤ لا تنسي أن فترة الخطوبة لا تكشف عن طباع زوجك أو من تقدم لك فكوني على استعداد لمواجهة المفاجآت بحكمة وعقل. 


¤ التضحية من جانب الطرفين أمر لابد منه.. فهي أساس الحياة الزوجية. 


¤ من أسس الحياة الزوجية الناجحة.. التعاون في مواجهة أمور الحياة وذلك بتدبير شئون البيت دون إرهاق لميزانية الزوج. 


¤ مهما يكن الأمر فلا تنسي أن تحرصي على العلاقة الطيبة مع أهل زوجك، فإنك إن أحببتهم أحبوك وأحب هو أهلك وإن وصلتيهم ساعد ذلك على وصاله لأهلك وبرهم. 


¤ وثقي علاقتك بأم زوجك 
فهي التي ربت وسهرت وأعطتك أعز ما تملك واعذريها إذا طمعت في جرعة زائدة من الحنان، فقدري ظروفها خاصة عند الكبر وكوني حليمة ورفيقة بوالده. 


¤ تفقدي مواطن نظر زوجك وسمعه وشمه، وكوني له أرضًا يكن لك سماءً، وكوني له فرشًا يكن لك غطاءً، واحفظي غيبته وماله. 


¤ بيت الزوجية – بيتك مملكتك – فعليك أن تتعلمي فنون الطهي والاهتمام بالمطبخ.. فالزوج يحب زوجته التي تهتم بأناقته وثيابه وملبسه ونظام بيته ومكتبه ومكتبته ويزيد احترامه لها إذا رتقت جواربه وثبتت له أزرار قمصانه وذكريه بمواعيده. 


¤ شاركيه أفكاره واهتماماته وآماله وآلامه وطموحاته. 


¤ إذا اشترى لك شيئًا أو هدية فاشكريه ولا تعيبيها أبدًا حتى ولو لم تعجبك، مجاملة له واتقاءً لجرح مشاعره وعدم الطعن في ذوقه واختياره. 


¤ استخدمي معه أسلوب النفس الطويل والخطوة خطوة والكلمات الحانية والمعاني الرقيقة والهمسات الجميلة عند تغيير سلوك لا يعجبك فيه، وإياك والمصادمة حرصًا على مشاعره. 


¤ لا تفشي له سرًا، ولا يتجاوز ما بينكما عتبة بابكما. 




لاتنســــــــــــــــــــــــي...
.


عقــــــــــل المــــــــرأة في جمـالــــــــــها وجمـــــــــال الرجل في عقــــــــــــــله

منقووووووول

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*نصائح قيمه ومفيد غاليتي*
*طرح .. جميل*
*يعطيكِ الله العافيه يالغلا*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

يعطيك العافيه علي الموضوع المفيد

----------


## فرح

تسلمي حبيبتي 
  ملوووووووك 
ع هيك نصائح مهمه ومفيده 
    بارك الله فيك 
     بس ياااااااليت غنااااتي يكون مره ثااانيه الخط كبير 
صررررت حوووله واني اقراء  الموضوع  ؟
                    دمت في رعاية الرحمن

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكورة خيتو ملوكي 

على النصائح 

مزوجه من زمان بس حبيت أدخل أقرأ الموضوع علشان أوري بناتي إذا بيزوجون 

<<< أول شيء جيبي بنت >>>

مشكورة يالغلا تسلمي 


يعطيك العافيه

----------


## hope

مشكوورة غناتي على الموووضوع

----------


## blue girl

معلموات مفيدة وقيمة جدا مشكووووووورة ملكة سبا 

تحياتي
blue girl

----------


## نور الهدى

*الله يعطيك العافية اختي 

وعساك على القوة 

والله يوفقك يا رب

تحياتي لكِ 

اختك ام محمد*

----------


## إيلاف

*ملكة سبأ ..*
*سلمتِ اختي الكريمة على الموضوع والنصائح ..*
*ربي يعطيكِ الف عافية ..*
*إيلاف ..*

----------


## بيسان

مشكووووورة خيتوووو

على هيك نصاائح قيمة

الله يعطيك  العاافيه

وبالتوفيق

----------


## ملكة سبأ

شكرا لمروركم الكريم جميعاً آنسات وسيدات
بنوتة توتة ـ زهرة البنفسج ـ فروحة ـ امولة ـ حورالعين ـ blue girl
أم محمد ـ إيلاف ـ بيسان 
لكم تحياتي

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

تسلمي حبيبتي ع النقل المفيد
يعطيكِ ربي العافيه
بانتظار جديدكِ
تحياتي..
ضحوكه.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

شكرا لكِ ضحوكة ولحضورك الغالي

----------


## نور الولاية

تسلمي  ع النقل المفيد اختي العزيزة
يعطيكِ ربي العافيه
بانتظار جديدكِ

----------


## ملكة سبأ

تسلمي اختي الم الفراق على الحضور الكريم تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

مشكوره خيتو ملكة .. 

بنتظار جديدك .. كل المودة

----------


## عطر العود

تسلمي يالغاليه
ويعطيك العافيه يارب يارب يارب

----------


## عطر العود

تسلمي يالغاليه

----------


## ملكة سبأ

اخي الكريم شبكة أ ختي الكريمة عطر العود 
تسلمولي ويسلم هالحضور الطيب

----------


## نور آل محمد

*مشكوررة خيه*

*الله يعطيش الف عافيه*

*مع تحيااااتي*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

كل الشكر للحضور الطيب  نور آل محمد 
لك مني كل تقدير

----------


## لهلو

حياتك وأنت في منزل والديك تختلف كل الاختلاف عن حياتك مع زوجك ففي الأولى لا مسئولية عليك.. وفي الثانية أنت مسئولة تقريبًا عن كل شيء. 


¤ أخطر سنوات الزواج هي السنة الأولى، فإن اجتزت الامتحان ضمنت لنفسك ولزوجك عيشة هانئة. .


¤ لا تنسي أن فترة الخطوبة لا تكشف عن طباع زوجك أو من تقدم لك فكوني على استعداد لمواجهة المفاجآت بحكمة وعقل. 


¤ التضحية من جانب الطرفين أمر لابد منه.. فهي أساس الحياة الزوجية.. 


¤ من أسس الحياة الزوجية الناجحة.. التعاون في مواجهة أمور الحياة وذلك بتدبير شئون البيت دون إرهاق لميزانية الزوج. .


¤ مهما يكن الأمر فلا تنسي أن تحرصي على العلاقة الطيبة مع أهل زوجك، فإنك إن أحببتهم أحبوك وأحب هو أهلك وإن وصلتيهم ساعد ذلك على وصاله لأهلك وبرهم. .


¤ وثقي علاقتك بأم زوجك 
فهي التي ربت وسهرت وأعطتك أعز ما تملك واعذريها إذا طمعت في جرعة زائدة من الحنان، فقدري ظروفها خاصة عند الكبر وكوني حليمة ورفيقة بوالده.. 


¤ تفقدي مواطن نظر زوجك وسمعه وشمه، وكوني له أرضًا يكن لك سماءً، وكوني له فرشًا يكن لك غطاءً، واحفظي غيبته وماله. .


¤ بيت الزوجية – بيتك مملكتك – فعليك أن تتعلمي فنون الطهي والاهتمام بالمطبخ.. فالزوج يحب زوجته التي تهتم بأناقته وثيابه وملبسه ونظام بيته ومكتبه ومكتبته ويزيد احترامه لها إذا رتقت جواربه وثبتت له أزرار قمصانه وذكريه بمواعيده.. 


¤ شاركيه أفكاره واهتماماته وآماله وآلامه وطموحاته. .


¤ إذا اشترى لك شيئًا أو هدية فاشكريه ولا تعيبيها أبدًا حتى ولو لم تعجبك، مجاملة له واتقاءً لجرح مشاعره وعدم الطعن في ذوقه واختياره.. 


¤ استخدمي معه أسلوب النفس الطويل والخطوة خطوة والكلمات الحانية والمعاني الرقيقة والهمسات الجميلة عند تغيير سلوك لا يعجبك فيه، وإياك والمصادمة حرصًا على مشاعره.. 


¤ لا تفشي له سرًا، ولا يتجاوز ما بينكما عتبة بابكما.. 

عقل المرأة في جمالها وجمال الرجل في عقله..



منقول للفائدة

----------


## جوزائية

يعطيك الف عافية على الموضوع المفيد وعساك على القوة
جوزائية

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

شكرا لك لهلو على هذا النقل القيم ..
جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك .. ودمت في رعايته ..

----------


## لهلو

مشكووورة اختي جوزائية على المروور 
ومشكووورة اختي اميرة باحساسي على المروور
لاعدمنا ردودكم يارب
تحياتي اختكم : لهلو

----------

